# Cold Weather Battery



## alryc99 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey all. Recently where I live has been going thru a severe cold snap where temps are hovering between -25 C to -35 C for the past 2 weeks. I am running the stock battery still and it has decided that it no longer wants to work correctly in the cold. Are there recommendations for best cold weather battery to handle this type of weather? The weather doesnt seem to want to let up for another 2 weeks still.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

A charged battery will withstand the cold better, no such thing as a cold weather battery.
You could try a battery blanket. A cheap easy trick I have used is put a trouble light near the battery, the heat of the lamp is just enough to keep things warm enough but yet not melt stuff. hehe Just use an incandescent bulb about 80-100W, not LED or fluorescent.
Just use the smallest amount of common sense, try to keep any plastic a couple inches away, and point the light the direction of the battery. And remove it before driving. lol


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Keeping the battery warm doesn't do anything for the oil. Which will make an engine harder to crank. 

A dead battery has a freeze point of 32*. As the electrolyte is mostly water. A good fully charged battery with 100% electrolyte has a freeze point of -60*.

It's probably time for a new battery. 

BTW. Cca stands for cold cranking amps. The bigger the number the longer it can crank in the cold. Which shouldn't be an issue if your car starts up easy.


----------



## buddyochoa (Dec 25, 2021)

My battery started to act up when the car sat for a few days, so I just replaced mine. Went with another ACDelco 94RAGM, which is what the car had in it already. Got it on Amazon for about $170.


----------



## alryc99 (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks for the replies  We were getting wind chills of around -45, and spent the last week in the top 5 of coldest places in the world  But yeah, had to go the route of a new battery, went with an Interstate AGM. Now the car fires up immediately.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Always use a AGM battery for higher torque thirsty diesel engine starters. Battery CCA specifications should meet or exceed OEM. Many on the market. GM and Bosch make good quality AGM batteries. There are others that are probably just as good.


----------

